# Jinjuku's setup



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

Zaph ZDT 3.5's for L/C/R. PSB Century 400i's for surrounds.

AVR HK 3600

Subs are DIY TC Sounds DB500 ported enclosure tuned to 21hz

X-Over and Minimal EQ handled with Behringer DCX

Behringer Measurement MIC and REW

Behringer EP2500 for sub amplification

Behringer A500 for surrounds

Parasound HCA 1000a for L/R

Receiver drives the center

DIY HTPC with Windows Vista/My Movies all audio is ripped lossless with 2TB of storage. FM/AM tuner and two Analog QAM/OTA tuners.

Since I consider it critical to my setup:

Jet 10" contractor table saw
Porter Cable plunge router
Jasper Circle Jig
Workmate collapsible workbenches

Soon to be 133" 16:9 DIY Goo Systems screen and a yet to be determined 1080P projector


----------

